# AT&T Internet Security Suite



## sammy2368 (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone have any opinions, thoughts, or experiences (good or bad) with AT&T's Internet Security Suite that AT&T/BellSouth provides? I'm having a hard time trying to figure out whether AT&T is reselling someone else's program like McAfee or Norton and just putting AT&T labels all over it, or it's actually AT&T's own suite.

I was using CA for anti-virius, but since I got the AT&T version free since I'm a DSL Extreme subscriber, I'd thought I try it. It has antivirus, spyware, and a firewall. I've turned the firewall off since I, using the Westell all in one unit, DSL modem, router, wireless, and firewall. Which I'm debating going back to my Linksys and putting the Westell in bridge mode.

Is there another anti-virus/spyware program that someone would recommend?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, Welcome to TSF.
In my opinion, most security software supplied by service providers is not as good as that from dedicated security companies.
You do not need to turn off software firewall. you should be able to run both.

Check out this article for more security info. http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Security/Articles/34.html


----------



## sammy2368 (Oct 2, 2007)

What do you use? If you had it to do over again, would you select a different one?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

Here is a list of some of the best free Anti virus:


*Avast!*
*AVG* -- *A Guide to the Installation and use of AVG™ FREE Anti-Virus.*
*Avira PersonalEdition Classic* -- *A Guide to installation and use of Avira® AntiVir PE*

Free firewalls:


*Comodo Personal Firewall*
*ZoneAlarm* -- *A Users Guide to Installing and Using the ZoneAlarm® Personal Firewall*
.

***Note: Only have One Firewall and Antivirus installed on a system at the same time. If you have more than one they may cause conflicts and system instability.** *


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

I use Norton internet security, spywareguard, spywareblaster, snoopfree and ie-spyad.
I will change the norton when it expires because it slows my computer down too much.
I shall use AVG anti-virus and comodo firewall.


----------



## blakeym (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd reccommend ATT's suite. It's supplied by Radial Point, a CN company out of Quebec. If you go to their site, you will see they are a global supplier to many. At $5. a month I think it's a decent price too.

If you decide to run with it, then you need to uninstall any and all existing security software you have including disabling the defender program.


----------



## bleg (Nov 16, 2008)

I would not trust anything from AT&T aka NSA


----------

